# DP Almost Gone!



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

It's been 8 weeks now since my symptoms started showing,

and now i feel that im getting better with each passing day.

i feel that a lot of DP symptoms and anxiety symptoms have subsided, and have actually got my hopes high!

however the derealization, the visual symptoms are still there (visual snow, photophobia, and world feeling unreal)

inspite of this i hardly get any anxiety anymore. intrusive thoughts are gone.

just wanted to let others know.

thanks


----------



## jstandard18 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's awesome man. Working hard on myself and things can only go up. Keep going and things will eventually be all gone!


----------



## JasperKa (Aug 8, 2014)

http://nuviacare.co.uk/premature-ejaculation,107.html


----------

